# download mit batch + xcopy



## hornet1410 (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo an alle,

hab mal ne kurze Frage. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit über eine batch, eine Datei aus dem Internet herunterzuladen (http:www...) und diese an einem bestimmten Pfad abzulegen? Müsste das nämlich wöchentlich erledigen. Da wäre ein einfacher Task schon was erleichternd. 

Vielleicht hat einer ja ne Idee?


----------



## deepthroat (24. Juli 2006)

Hi.

Mit einem geeigneten Hilfsprogramm (wie z.B. wget) sollte das kein Problem sein.

Gruß


----------



## hornet1410 (24. Juli 2006)

Danke schon einmal für die Info.

Allerdings möchte ich das ohne zusatztools bzw. Programmen lösen.

Noch einer ne Idee?


----------



## deepthroat (24. Juli 2006)

hornet1410 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings möchte ich das ohne zusatztools bzw. Programmen lösen.


Also wenn du damit meinst das du das nur mit Windows-Bordmitteln bewerkstelligen willst, dann fällt mir nur noch ein das mit dem Windows Scripting Host zu tun. 

Bsp: http://www.4guysfromrolla.com/webtech/040600-1.shtml

Gruß


----------

